# Happy 103rd Birthday



## 211RadOp (24 Oct 2006)

On 24 Oct 1903, General Order 167 authorized the formation of the "Canadian Signalling Corps (Militia)" (CSC) - the first independantly organized  Signal Corps in the British Empire.1



1 From http://www.commelec.forces.gc.ca/organization/history/branch/cover_e.asp Branch History - 90 Years and Counting, by Capt JA MacKenzie


----------



## Radop (10 Nov 2006)

Cnd Sig,

You attended that opening as a civy, didn't you?


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Nov 2006)

C'mon RadOp, you know I'm not that old


----------

